# File transfer between CFRCs



## hanson1636 (30 Apr 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what happens if someone has to move out of province midway through their application process? Would a new application have to be started or how might this work? I tried searching the forum for anything close to this but couldnt' find anything, any help or a link to a answer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2009)

Good question, and one that I am positive has been answered before, but I can't find it either.

If you are relocating during the application process, let the CFRC Det know your new address and contact numbers, and ask them if there is another CFRC Det at your new location.  If there is, they should be able to transfer your file.  If there isn't, then you may be stuck with doing all your processing "long distance".

Go to your CFRC and talk to them about it and find out what they can do for you.


Now, I hope you were not talking about moving across town, as opposed to another city/town.  If you are only moving across town, all you have to do is ensure your CFRC has your new address and contact numbers.


----------



## hanson1636 (30 Apr 2009)

Thankyou for the answer, I am scheduled for my interview and medical on Monday and I'll ask about that situation then. I just didnt' want to go in on Monday blind to the situation. And its definitly not just moving across town, that'd be too easy for this, I'm caught up in the Alberta oilfield and have no work which is fine because I already started my CF application, now i'm going to end up moving back to New Brunswick by the end of June.


----------



## ComdCFRG (30 Apr 2009)

Your file can be transferred without having to start from scratch.  Make sure you let the current location know what is going on and when.  They will confirm how much they can do with you before you leave and then which would be the closest recruiting location in NB.  Once you get there, make contact and you should be able to pick up from where you left off.

MKO


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2009)

I had no problem transferring my file from Halifax to Moncton.  Of course, that was over 20 years ago..... :-\


----------



## nickinguelph (3 May 2009)

I have moved twice since I started my application, from Ottawa to Thompson, MB, then to Guelph.
It is as easy as going in and getting them to transfer your file, usually takes a couple weeks or so.  I went into the CFRC after I moved, so maybe going in before would probably resolve any headaches, as I know the Kitchener CFRC had some minor problems getting my file from Winnipeg.


----------



## hanson1636 (7 May 2009)

Well i'm done everything for my application and now waiting for an offer, I find out when I need to move back east tommorrow and hopefully the move won't mess things up for me.


----------



## jmlz87 (15 May 2009)

I know this was posted below previously but I want to really make a point at this for future searches referencing this question.

****If you move period, make sure you inform the CFRC of your new mailing address, e-mail and contact phone number****

You wouldn't want to have your File Manager give your old number on file a call with a job offer, would you?

File transfers are genuinely quick, within a week or two from losing to gaining CFRC, (depending what the workload is at each CFRC). Please note you have to request the file transfer from the gaining CFRC who will then direct a query over to the losing CFRC. The losing CFRC will then action the request and forward database access and your paperfile/med docs to the gaining CFRC. After thats complete you will be able to take off where you left.


----------



## hanson1636 (18 May 2009)

Thankyou for the info, I have a feeling you just saved me alot of headache.


----------



## Elorajen (18 May 2009)

Speaking from experience (and for others looking for information). Try to do it all in one center from start to finish. 

I started my app in Edmonton. We were posted to Nova Scotia 6 months after I started the process. I did my interview, medical and Aptitude testing in Edmonton, I transferred my file to Halifax after we got settled. Apparently the Halifax RC cannot access my medical file in Edmonton (I was told because it was "protected"), so I had to complete the medical again (which was a nightmare because there was a lot of information to gather). I also completed the interview again. I'm not sure why, but I assume it was because there was a year lapse as I moved my family across the country.

So, I've done everything twice except the apt test.


----------



## hanson1636 (18 May 2009)

Well I've already completed everything in the application process at the Edmonton Recruiting Center.  I finished the final components just under 2 weeks ago. I'm going to call and talk to my file manager tommorrow about what I should do as I'm heading back east June 11th.


----------



## TristynS (3 Mar 2014)

Hey guys, haha got another question for you all to get some advice before i make the call to my recruiter.
Well i was living in the Interior of BC in the Okanagan. My recruiting center was Vancouver. But i recently moved to Moose jaw, SK. i don't know how long i will be here but i think maybe till mid July. the recruiting center's here is in Regina which is only 45 minute drive and there is one right in moose jaw but it reserves unit. well my question is Should i call my recruiter in Vancouver and get them to transfer my file to Regina? Orr.. what should i do.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Mar 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> Hey guys, haha got another question for you all to get some advice before i make the call to my recruiter.
> Well i was living in the Interior of BC in the Okanagan. My recruiting center was Vancouver. But i recently moved to Moose jaw, SK. i don't know how long i will be here but i think maybe till mid July. the recruiting center's here is in Regina which is only 45 minute drive and there is one right in moose jaw but it reserves unit. well my question is Should i call my recruiter in Vancouver and get them to transfer my file to Regina? Orr.. what should i do.



I'll let someone in recruiting specify whether it's necessary to have your file transferred since your move isn't permanent. (Personally speaking, I see a complication arising if any components of your hiring process need to be completed before you head back to BC. In which case, you should look into whether it would be less of a headache to transfer your file or if it's possible to put your process on hold until you move back again.) I don't know the pros/cons of the specifics, so again, I'll let someone else inform you of your options.

In the meantime, please utilize proper grammar, punctuation, capitalization, etc. when you post. It will make them much easier to read. Professionalism goes a long way.


----------



## TristynS (4 Mar 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I'll let someone in recruiting specify whether it's necessary to have your file transferred since your move isn't permanent. (Personally speaking, I see a complication arising if any components of your hiring process need to be completed before you head back to BC. In which case, you should look into whether it would be less of a headache to transfer your file or if it's possible to put your process on hold until you move back again.) I don't know the pros/cons of the specifics, so again, I'll let someone else inform you of your options.
> 
> In the meantime, please utilize proper grammar, punctuation, capitalization, etc. when you post. It will make them much easier to read. Professionalism goes a long way.


Sounds good, thanks for your help.


----------



## Goose15 (5 Mar 2014)

The below is based on my experience with transferring a file:

To transfer a file you need to go to the CFRC you want the file transferred to and fill out paperwork there. Unless the process has VERY recently changed, the transfer should take about a week. This assuming of course they put in the request right away and your original CFRC processes it quickly as well. I assume based on the above posts you will be returning to Okanagan? If that is the case I would call Regina and see what sort of timeline they would expect for your particular application; this will give you a better idea about whether or not you and/or they think it will be worth the time. They may be swamped and recommend you leave you file as is but they also may have a more open schedule and be able to get you merit listed before you have to return home. In either case (hopefully the latter of course) you will have to transfer your file back to Vancouver when you return to Okanagan.

Good luck


----------



## TristynS (6 Mar 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> The below is based on my experience with transferring a file:
> 
> To transfer a file you need to go to the CFRC you want the file transferred to and fill out paperwork there. Unless the process has VERY recently changed, the transfer should take about a week. This assuming of course they put in the request right away and your original CFRC processes it quickly as well. I assume based on the above posts you will be returning to Okanagan? If that is the case I would call Regina and see what sort of timeline they would expect for your particular application; this will give you a better idea about whether or not you and/or they think it will be worth the time. They may be swamped and recommend you leave you file as is but they also may have a more open schedule and be able to get you merit listed before you have to return home. In either case (hopefully the latter of course) you will have to transfer your file back to Vancouver when you return to Okanagan.
> 
> ...


----------



## myhusky (30 Dec 2016)

Hello, 

After waiting two years for pre-sec, it's finally done and my application is moving forward. My file is currently at Montreal, no interview and medical has been done yet. I'm wondering how late in the application processing that my file can still be transferred to Ontario?

Is after merit listed too late? Is it ok if I move back to Ontario after accept job offer but before sware in?


----------



## PandemicStrange (30 Dec 2016)

I'm not exactly sure. But I feel you can pretty much transfer it when ever. I know on average it takes about 2 weeks (at least for my case) to get to the destination (I went from Toronto to Hamilton, back to Toronto) and I just finished my medical before Christmas.


----------



## mariomike (30 Dec 2016)

File Transfer?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114249.0

Relocating during the application process??  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/85851.0

etc...



			
				myhusky said:
			
		

> Is it ok if I move back to Ontario after accept job offer but before sware in?



See also,

OP: myhusky
DEO first posting family relocation question  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124876/post-1469825.html#msg1469825
My goal is for CAF to cover the cost related to sell our home in Ontario, because Ontario is where our permanent home is.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------

